# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ما مَدى صحّةِ هذهِ المعانِي؟

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه،

خاطِر:
مِنَ العَجيبِ أن تسألَ اللهَ العونَ فيمُنُّ بهِ عليكَ وِمِن ثمَّ ينصَرِفُ ثناؤُكَ وشُكرُكَ إلى نفسِكَ عُجبًا بمَا حقّقَتْ!
{ وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ . وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنْ تَكْفُرُوا أَنْتُمْ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ} [إبراهيم:7-8]، وأعجَبُ مِن ذلِكَ أن يكونَ مَدخلُ الشّيطانِ ليوقِعَكِ في العُجْبِ إيهامُهُ إيَاكَ بالوَرَعِ في نفسِكَ والوَجَلِ إذْ تقولُ لمّا ترَى فضلَ اللهِ وعَونَهُ -الّذي سألتَ-: لا ليسَ استجابةً لدُعائِي، منْ أنا حتَّى يستجِيبَ اللهُ لِي!
تستبعدُ إجابَةَ الدُّعاءِ، وتَناسَى أنَّكَ بذلِكَ تُسيءُ الظّنَّ بربِّكَ...
يُلبّسُ عليكَ إبليسُ ويُبعِدُكَ ومِن ثمَّ تقعُ فيما هوَ أخطرُ!
ظُنَّ خيرًا واجنِ خيرًا يا عبدَ اللهِ، وإيّاكَ أن تظُنَّ شرًّا فتُعامَلَ بِهِ... واللهُ قديرٌ!

هل هُناكَ حلقةٌ ناقِصة؟ أشعرُ بها لكن أريدُ أن أعلمَ ما هي...  

......

*لو لَم تتّضح:* 

*هذا الإنسانُ يدعُو اللهَ ويعلمُ أنّهُ مُجيبٌ قريبٌ، لكن حينَ يرَى تحقُّقَ ما أرادَ، وينظُرُ في حالِهِ يشعرُ وكأنَّ*
*اللهَ لا يُمكِنُ أن يكونَ أجابَ دُعاهُ!*
*ويشرعُ في طردِ هذهِ الفكرةِ -أن يكونَ اللهُ قد استجابَ لهُ هوَ!- دونَما اتّخاذٍ لخطوةٍ إيجابيّةٍ كأن يُحاسِبَها، ويحْمَدَ اللهَ،*
*ولا يلبَثُ إلّا أن ينسَى الأمرَ ويرفُلُ في نِعَمِ اللهِ حتّى يدخُلَ العُجبُ إلى نفسِهِ لمّا يرَى إنجازاتِهِ.*
*ويكونُ مدخلُ العُجْبِ طردُ العُجب!!*

*ما مدَى صحّةِ التّفسير؟*
جزاكُنّ اللهُ خيرًا.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

.......

----------


## هويدامحمد

بارك الله فيك أختى فى الله ،ماأجمل عرضك وماأصعبه!أسأل الله أن يلهمنا الفهم والاجابة التى يرضى بها ربى عنا.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> بارك الله فيك أختى فى الله ،ماأجمل عرضك وماأصعبه!أسأل الله أن يلهمنا الفهم والاجابة التى يرضى بها ربى عنا.


حيّاكِ اللهُ يا غالية، اللهُ المُستعان!
آمينَ آمين بارَكَ اللهُ فيكِ...

----------


## هويدامحمد

ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكون حسن الظن بالله عظيم الرجاء به موقنا بحسن جزائه وعطائه وإحسانه وموافاته بالآخرة يسوقه حسن ظنه إلى حسن عمله والاستكثار من العمل بأسباب الرحمة والإحسان والبعد عن معصيته وأسباب مقته وليكن وثوقه بحسن ظنه أعظم من الوثوق بحسن عمله لأنه سيقدم على رب كريم رحيم ودود بعباده واسع العطاء عظيم الصفح والتجاوز رحمته سبقت عذابه ورضاه سبق سخطه. قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: (والله الذي لا إله غيره ما أعطي عبد مؤمن شيئا خير من حسن الظن بالله ولا يحسن عبد الظن بالله عز وجل إلا أعطاه الله ظنه).


ويجب على المؤمن أن يفتش في قلبه عن سوء الظن بالله بجميع شعبه وصوره وأن يتخلص منه إن وجده ويعالج قلبه بدواء الإيمان ويملأ قلبه بحسن الظن بالله والرجاء واليقين والتوكل لأن كثيرا من الخلق مبتلى بسوء الظن بالله بصورة خفية كامنة تظهر وتقدح في فلتات اللسان وعمل الجوارح عند المحن والمضايق ونزول البلاء. 


وحسن الظن بالله حقيقته أن يظن العبد بالله خيرا ورحمة وإحسانا في معاملته ومكافئته ومجازاته أحسن الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة وهذا يتحقق في مقامات:


الأول: إذا دعا ربه أن يقبل ربه دعائه. كما جاء في الحديث: (ادعوا الله وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة). رواه الترمذي.


الثاني: إذا تقرب إلى الله بعمل صالح أن يتقبل الله عمله ويرفعه. قال تعالى: (إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ).


الثالث: أن يقبل توبته إذا أذنب وتاب فأناب. وقد تضافرت النصوص بهذه الحقيقة. قال تعالى: (أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَأْخُذُ الصَّدَقَاتِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ).


الرابع: أن يوقن بوعد الله ونعيمه الذي أعده الله لعباده الصالحين المستقيمين على طاعته وشرعه. وقد تواترت النصوص بذلك. قال تعالى: (فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ).


الخامس: أن يوقن بحسن لقاء الله وستره وتجاوزه عنه وهو في سياق موته كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن الظن بالله). رواه مسلم. وقال ابن عباس: (إذا رأيتم الرجل قد نزل به الموت فبشروه حتى يلقى ربه وهو حسن الظن بالله تعالى وإن كان حيا فخوفوه بربه واذكروا له شدة عقابه).


السادس: عند نزول البلاء وضيق الحال. قال بعض السلف: (استعمل في كل بلية تطرقك حسن الظن بالله عز وجل في كشفها فإن ذلك أقرب بك إلى الفرج).

وعلى هذا الأساس يجب الفرح باستجابة الله لدعائك فان ذلك من حسن الظن بالله وانه مجيب الدعاء وأنه لابد أنك أحسنت العمل وهذا ليس من العجب بل حسن ظن بالله،فاذا استبعدت اجابة الله لدعائك فقد أسأت الظن به وانتصر عليك الشيطان واستجلبته وليس طردا للعجب بل سوء ظن بالله.والله تعالى أعلم...

----------

